# the Samsung Galaxy R discussion/troubleshooting thread



## PurusH (Jan 16, 2012)

REQUEST TO POST QUERIES ON GALAXY R IN THIS THREAD.....
POST YOUR QUESTIONS AND PROBLEMS ON GALAXY R.........

Specifications of Galaxy R:
Display: SC-LCD capacitive touch with 16 million colours, 4.2 inchies 480X800 pixels, 222 ppi density.  TouchWiz UI , Scratch Resistant Glass.  No Gorilla Display.
OS: Android, v2.3.3 (Gingerbread)
CPU: Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9, GPU- ULP GeForce, Nvidia Tegra 2 chipset
Memory: 8GB internal Storage, 1GB RAM, 2GB ROM
Data:  GPRS, Edge, HSDPA, HSUPA, Internet Browser-HTML, Adobe Flash
GPS: A-GPS support
Connectivity: Wi-fi, Wifi Hotspot, DLNA, Bluetooth v3.0 with A2DP EDR, Micro USB v2.0 on the go.
Multimedia: Video - MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV Audio - MP3/WAV/eAAC/FLAC, Stereo FM radio with RDS
Camera: 5 MP, 2592х1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, Video-calling, secondary camera, 720p video recording
Dimension: 125 x 66 x 9.5 mm, 135gm
Others: 2G, 3G Network, Image/video/ Document editor, Accelerometer, gyro, proximity sesor, Loudspeaker, 3.5mm Jack, , Li-Ion 1650 mAh Battery
Price: Approx Rs.21K


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a doubt,

When i choose the option to share, There is an option as NFC Tapping, On clicking it, i get an error message stating application crashed. Does this mean, Samsung didn't remove the NFC option for GS R I9103 and that it would work with a battery that supports NFC (say SGS2 battery) ?

   Awaiting replies...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2012)

Could Samsung Galaxy R (i9103) have hidden NFC capability?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you find any NFC related code in Samsung kernel source(check xda)?
What about libnfc file in system/lib?
Can you post a system dump?

It may come with ICS,you never know!!


----------



## PurusH (Jan 17, 2012)

Yesterday, I pulled out USB pendrive out from the phone without doing 'safe remove' and the phone blackened, the display went off, I was not able to operate return button, on/off button and had to remove the battery to restart.

So careful about doing 'Safe remove' before you pull the pendrive out of the phone.

Also, I read about deep sleep by SGR for 2-3 guys in GSM Arena.  Are you guys having SGR faced any deep sleep problem?


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jan 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Can you find any NFC related code in Samsung kernel source(check xda)?
> What about libnfc file in system/lib?
> Can you post a system dump?
> 
> It may come with ICS,you never know!!



I checked xda, there seems no NFC related code and libnfc file in SGR kernel. But, i also read from xda that certain variants of I9103 have NFC support (Not clear on variants though). And yes, Awaiting ICS. 



PurusH said:


> Yesterday, I pulled out USB pendrive out from the phone without doing 'safe remove' and the phone blackened, the display went off, I was not able to operate return button, on/off button and had to remove the battery to restart.
> 
> So careful about doing 'Safe remove' before you pull the pendrive out of the phone.
> 
> Also, I read about deep sleep by SGR for 2-3 guys in GSM Arena.  Are you guys having SGR faced any deep sleep problem?



I'm using my SGR for about a week, I didn't face Deep Sleep problem so far.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Also, I read about deep sleep by SGR for 2-3 guys in GSM Arena.  Are you guys having SGR faced any deep sleep problem?


Can you post a link?
Atlast something interesting.


----------



## PurusH (Jan 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Can you post a link?
> Atlast something interesting.



Actually, I read this in xda dev......
[Q] Galaxy R I9103 Deep sleep problem!!! - xda-developers

Also, please see...
Mixed responses on blackout:
Samsung I9103 Galaxy R - User opinions and reviews


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 19, 2012)

Battery Problem


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Actually, I read this in xda dev......
> [Q] Galaxy R I9103 Deep sleep problem!!! - xda-developers
> 
> Also, please see...
> ...



Thank you mate!



umeshtangnu said:


> Battery Problem



Nope!Does not look like it.
Probably something to do with
1.proximity sensor as mentioned in Xda.
2.my guess would be something kernel related.Deep sleep
thing usually occured with excessive underfunding.
But people are having with stock voltage too!
Serious issue!!

A very unlikely possibility Samsung has screwed up the init'd script
themselves probably trying too hard to save battery.
Extremely unlikely for Sammy or Motorola as they make real solid kernels.
Would have been a possibility with htc.

The undervolting may affect a few phones as every individual processor(identical phone models) behaves
differently with different voltage settings.
Sounds strange but it does happen.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 19, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Thank you mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it wrong 
i was talking bout issues in my phone 
1)Charger dead within a week.
2)battery drains like hell no more than 3 hrs without charge
3)Random Shutdowns 
and this bugger is not even a month old


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Rregardung the battery drain it is the very common Android o.s bug.
Sorry!I thought you were having deep sleep issue.


----------



## PurusH (Jan 20, 2012)

umeshtangnu said:


> You got it wrong
> i was talking bout issues in my phone
> 1)Charger dead within a week.
> 2)battery drains like hell no more than 3 hrs without charge
> ...



Even my phone had shutdown and restarted 3-4 times (happened only when I had put in pouch inside my trouser pocket)

Regarding Battery, I get min 10-12hrs with very heavy usage.  So it is better you need to check with Samsung Service. 

If you visit them, please let us know what Service Guys says about this.


----------



## noob (Jan 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Rregardung the battery drain it is the very common Android o.s bug.
> Sorry!I thought you were having deep sleep issue.



it was only with initial release of 2.3 version..in 2.3.4/5/7 there is no such issue.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 20, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Even my phone had shutdown and restarted 3-4 times (happened only when I had put in pouch inside my trouser pocket)
> 
> Regarding Battery, I get min 10-12hrs with very heavy usage.  So it is better you need to check with Samsung Service.
> 
> If you visit them, please let us know what Service Guys says about this.


ya for a week or so my phone used to give similar battery performance but for last 5-6 days its worse than my 2 year jet


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

noob said:


> it was only with initial release of 2.3 version..in 2.3.4/5/7 there is no such issue.



2.3.7 is out for GalaxyR?


----------



## PurusH (Jan 21, 2012)

red dragon said:


> 2.3.7 is out for GalaxyR?



Not yet..... stock is 2.3.5

for 2.3.6, use following link: Guide :- ClockWorkMod 4.0.0.2 for Galaxy R i9103 - xda-developers

(may voids warranty) 2.3.6 version fixed a voice search bug. 2.3.7 has google wallet


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

noob said:


> it was only with initial release of 2.3 version..in 2.3.4/5/7 there is no such issue.



As a matter of fact it was present even in 2.3.5.
2. 3.6 probably has reduced the drain. 
But there is no way to confirm it. 
Some people are still having major drains at xda. 

It is not difficult to hide the major o. s drain through some kernel tweaks, but it won't serve any purpose, only fool unsuspecting users. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## ashintomson (Jan 22, 2012)

(offtopic?) Do you want CyanogenMod for galaxy R? then please vote... 
Please port CyanogenMod to Galaxy R i9103 - CyanogenMod Forum


----------



## ganesh puttu (Jan 22, 2012)

hi all! can anyone tell me how to access the messaging (Text message) )options on my new Galaxy R? specifically how to see the Drafts folder and where to find it? i am newly shifted from java based phones- nokia and i am unfamiliar with android and samsung..... i have acccidentally saved something in drafts i think because a messge thread shows as "Draft" in red...even though i did not intentionally save anything, how to rectify this?
 Thanks for the help people


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 22, 2012)

ganesh puttu said:


> hi all! can anyone tell me how to access the messaging (Text message) )options on my new Galaxy R? specifically how to see the Drafts folder and where to find it? i am newly shifted from java based phones- nokia and i am unfamiliar with android and samsung..... i have acccidentally saved something in drafts i think because a messge thread shows as "Draft" in red...even though i did not intentionally save anything, how to rectify this?
> Thanks for the help people


just delete the text in the message box


----------



## PurusH (Jan 24, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> (offtopic?) Do you want CyanogenMod for galaxy R? then please vote...
> Please port CyanogenMod to Galaxy R i9103 - CyanogenMod Forum



I think it is better to wait for ICS and then go for CynogenMod9 instead of Cyno7


----------



## mafzalr (Jan 25, 2012)

My samsung galxy r GT-I9103, powers off by its own(this action repeats many times). 
this is not any battery low power off as it shows this even in half battery.............
anybody please solve this for me......


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

Deep Sleep. See previous posts. I have faced it couple of times.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

It is sleep of death(sod) 

Usually kernel dependent. 

Does the phone restarts on itself? Or just doesn't wake up after screen lock? 
Are you using Dolphin hd browser? 
If yes, uninstall it, see if things improve. 
Please keep this topic updated, this thing is interesting. 
Are you guys on stock kernel and stock voltage?


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

Everything on stock. Actually after installing Dolphin HD hasn't seen this problem yet. Phone doesn't restart, I had to do a battery reset to bring it back.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

Strange.. I had some restarts with dolphin on GS2. 
Asked the devs, but they could not help as I could not reproduce it and could not provide them with a logcat.. 

But they told me some users were having this.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

red dragon said:


> It is sleep of death(sod)
> 
> Usually kernel dependent.
> 
> ...


its does not wake after screen lock.
ya was using it have uninstalled it lets see if there are any changes


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Pldase do report back. 
If possible upload  the stock kernel somewhere or gimme a xda link for the stock kernel. 
Will look for a faulty script. 
May get an SGR for a small review soon


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

which casing are you people using



red dragon said:


> Pldase do report back.
> If possible upload  the stock kernel somewhere or gimme a xda link for the stock kernel.
> Will look for a faulty script.
> May get an SGR for a small review soon


took a backup with clockwork but m not able find it any where on device


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem?:

When I pull out the earphones while the phone's screen is off, the phone doesn't seem to register it. So if I unlock the screen then make/receive a phone call, you can't hear anything in the ear-speaker thingy... you have to enable the loud speaker .

To fix this, either I have to put in the earphones again while the screen is on, then pull it out while screen is still on. (or restart the phone)

Odd eh?


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?:
> 
> When I pull out the earphones while the phone's screen is off, the phone doesn't seem to register it. So if I unlock the screen then make/receive a phone call, you can't hear anything in the ear-speaker thingy... you have to enable the loud speaker .
> 
> ...


ya i had encountered this problem once on default earphone provided by samsung 
but never on my Skullcandy


----------



## PurusH (Jan 27, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?:
> 
> When I pull out the earphones while the phone's screen is off, the phone doesn't seem to register it. So if I unlock the screen then make/receive a phone call, you can't hear anything in the ear-speaker thingy... you have to enable the loud speaker .
> 
> ...



Yes ! same thing happened for me 3 times.  When I pull out earphone, the phone still belives that earphone is attached to the phone.  When anyone calls, the voice will not come through phone's calling speaker. But when I put back ear phone, we can hear them in headphone.  Again if I pull the earphone everything will become normal.

Another prob is that whenever I put my phone in a pouch and keep in the trouser pocket and do things like wearing shoes etc. the phone will restart itself


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Yes ! same thing happened for me 3 times.  When I pull out earphone, the phone still belives that earphone is attached to the phone.  When anyone calls, the voice will not come through phone's calling speaker. But when I put back ear phone, we can hear them in headphone.  Again if I pull the earphone everything will become normal.
> 
> Another prob is that whenever I put my phone in a pouch and keep in the trouser pocket and do things like wearing shoes etc. the phone will restart itself


maybe the power button gets pressed


----------



## PurusH (Jan 27, 2012)

But is you press the power button for long, it shows phone options and does not switch off !


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

PurusH said:


> But is you press the power button for long, it shows phone options and does not switch off !


oh ya that too 
i face this problem once but that time i had put pressure on the phone


----------



## PurusH (Jan 27, 2012)

PurusH said:


> But is you press the power button for long, it shows phone options and does not switch off !





umeshtangnu said:


> oh ya that too
> i face this problem once but that time i had put pressure on the phone



Sorry, I just checked the phone holding power button for long.  After holding for 7seconds, it switched off and still holding the button, it switched on.

So now found out that the pressure on power buttons for 7 sec will switch off and again switch on by itself as the button is still being pressed. 
I THINK, THIS IS THE RESTART PROBLEM FACING BY SGR OWNERS.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Sorry, I just checked the phone holding power button for long.  After holding for 7seconds, it switched off and still holding the button, it switched on.
> 
> So now found out that the pressure on power buttons for 7 sec will switch off and again switch on by itself as the button is still being pressed.
> I THINK, THIS IS THE RESTART PROBLEM FACING BY SGR OWNERS.


no such thing in my phone

What the F
Samsung Galaxy R is discontinued, so says Samsung outlets


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

umeshtangnu said:


> which casing are you people using
> 
> 
> took a backup with clockwork but m not able find it any where on device



There will be a folder named clockwork mod in externsl sd. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 27, 2012)

red dragon said:


> There will be a folder named clockwork mod in externsl sd.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


ya there is but its empty


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Sorry, I just checked the phone holding power button for long.  After holding for 7seconds, it switched off and still holding the button, it switched on.
> 
> So now found out that the pressure on power buttons for 7 sec will switch off and again switch on by itself as the button is still being pressed.
> I THINK, THIS IS THE RESTART PROBLEM FACING BY SGR OWNERS.



No! 
It is normal. GS2 switches off after pressing the power button after 10 seconds. 
It is actually pretty cool feature. 
You do not need battery pull after every hang or crash. 
Nowadays almost every phone does this. 
Lumia in 10 seconds, 4s in 15 seconds. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 28, 2012)

red dragon said:


> There will be a folder named clockwork mod in externsl sd.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


ok found it 
where should i upload the files ???


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Why do you want to upload it?
You were not having SOD right?
You were unable to find the recovery md5 image.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 29, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why do you want to upload it?
> You were not having SOD right?
> You were unable to find the recovery md5 image.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2


hmmmm
yes i do


----------



## red dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

With root explorer go to /system,misc.
Search for a folder called init.d,copy the content and upload that only.
It is a few KB file only.

BE CAREFUL...Do not mess around with any file in the system folder,unless you are absolutely sure.


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## umeshtangnu (Jan 31, 2012)

Which case are you people using


----------



## sivakbio (Feb 4, 2012)

i had bought this phone 2 weeks ago and i am new to android too...i had been trying to connect phone through wifi for internet( bsnl teracom type II adsl modem).what i experienced was wifi connects and i can see the network and it shows 58 mbps linkspeed. when i try to browse the internet i am unable to do it.please give me some suggestion or settings for successful connection...thanks in advance


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 4, 2012)

sivakbio said:


> i had bought this phone 2 weeks ago and i am new to android too...i had been trying to connect phone through wifi for internet( bsnl teracom type II adsl modem).what i experienced was wifi connects and i can see the network and it shows 58 mbps linkspeed. when i try to browse the internet i am unable to do it.please give me some suggestion or settings for successful connection...thanks in advance



Hope this will help you
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONxggaH6tmc


Google


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 5, 2012)

how to get rid of the adv in games n apps which i hav installed with out rooting ??


----------



## Pratik (Feb 5, 2012)

mafzalr said:


> My samsung galxy r GT-I9103, powers off by its own(this action repeats many times).
> this is not any battery low power off as it shows this even in half battery.............
> anybody please solve this for me......



my phone is month old and this auto switch off wierdness has happened thrice. Even I am finding the reason for the same.

The is one more hardware defect i found. Its related to earphone pin.Here is what i experience in my phone:
The earpiece connector once inserted remains damn tight. And sometimes when we remove that, the ear speaker of the phone remains inactive (which ideally shouldn't happen). To solve this i have to reinsert the connector and take it out back or have to restart the phone.
Sometimes even by just rotating the (inserted) earpiece jack changes the volume of the media (but this is very rare).

Does anyone of you seen trace of this kind of defect in your phone ? kindly confirm...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> how to get rid of the adv in games n apps which i hav installed with out rooting ??



turn off data. if ads still appear, then you can't do anything. those are part of apps. nothing rooting can do here.


----------



## PurusH (Feb 6, 2012)

Pratik said:


> my phone is month old and this auto switch off wierdness has happened thrice. Even I am finding the reason for the same.
> 
> The is one more hardware defect i found. Its related to earphone pin.Here is what i experience in my phone:
> The earpiece connector once inserted remains damn tight. And sometimes when we remove that, the ear speaker of the phone remains inactive (which ideally shouldn't happen). To solve this i have to reinsert the connector and take it out back or have to restart the phone.
> ...



My phone is 36 days old and at the begining even I faced similar problems, phone switches off & restarts by its own.  This was happening when I put phone in the pouch and the pouch in the trousers.  May be due to bending or walking, the on-off button presses for 7-8 sec and it will switch on and off.  You also please Experiment by holding on/off button for 7-8 sec and it will switch off.  But still holding the button continiously will switch on.  Now I am not facing this problem.

On putting the earphone, 2-3 times, I was not able to talk when calls received.  But the people on the otherside can listen me.  This is because, even after we remove earphone, the phone assumes it is still plugged.  This problem solve by putting earphone and removing several times and this problem is not there for me.  You also please try putting earphone and removing gently.  If the problem still persisting visit Samsung service center.



Sam said:


> turn off data. if ads still appear, then you can't do anything. those are part of apps. nothing rooting can do here.



Even if we turn off the data, the ads will appear.  They are preinstalled and we have to live with it......


----------



## MANOfJosh (Feb 9, 2012)

umeshtangnu said:


> which casing are you people using
> 
> 
> took a backup with clockwork but m not able find it any where on device



Check in external_sd\clockworkmod\backup


----------



## rahil (Feb 18, 2012)

Facing the deep sleep problem, the mobile just refuse to come out of the stand by mode. The screen only activates on removing the battery and putting it back in and switching on the set. In the begining it happenned at random about 3 to 4 times a day. Later it became a routine & now the screen refuses to switch on. Swipe to open works and the buttons below the screen illuminate but the screen refuses to work.
Have shown it on two occasions to the service centre but they have return it on both times saying that there is no problem at it behaves well at that time.
Any help available or any suggestions?


----------



## sudeshkjain (Feb 21, 2012)

@ santa maria
This seems the problem in my galaxy R also. Yesterday I listened music by plugging galaxy r earphone and then removed it. Today I got a call from my friend but I am unable to hear his sound. I corrected this problem by rebooting the device.

How to solve this problem?


----------



## PurusH (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sudeshkjain:  My phone had this problem initially.  Actually when you plug in the earphone and then remove, the phone still thinks that the ear phone is still hanging.  The other caller can hear our voice but we cannot hear them.  

In that case, just plug in the earphone and remove 2-3 times gently and the phone again becomes normal.  No my phone does not have this problem.

@Rahil: Deep sleep is common in SGR, mine had this problem initially and now it is not there. (though last week, when morning alarm rang, the phone was in deep sleep)  In case if you face this problem, just press the on/off button for 8-9 seconds until the phone restarts.  Hope this problem will go as the phone ages.


----------



## dark_king (Mar 25, 2012)

any one with 2.3.5 can say how much is the battery life its showing


----------



## umeshtangnu (Mar 25, 2012)

dark_king said:


> any one with 2.3.5 can say how much is the battery life its showing


a whole day with calls ,music n gprs
auto sync is off


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 25, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?:
> 
> When I pull out the earphones while the phone's screen is off, the phone doesn't seem to register it. So if I unlock the screen then make/receive a phone call, you can't hear anything in the ear-speaker thingy... you have to enable the loud speaker .
> 
> ...


my friend tells about this exact same problem with his Galaxy R.

His phone also suddenly hangs every other time, the touch buttons or home button won't work,  he has to press power button to make it work again. It happened 4 to 5 times a day. 
When he uninstalled AVG Anti-virus, the problem had suddenly disappeared and having no problems with hanging now.


----------



## PurusH (Mar 29, 2012)

*Short term ownership details*: It is exactly 89 days since I own Galaxy R and it is performing like a charm.  

Earlier, when I bought this phone on 31/12/2011, I faced deep sleep for 5-6times and when removed ear phone, was not able to hear calls for 2 times.  Then the phone was restarting itself for about 5-6times.  But since Feb'12, the phone does not have any kinda problems.  

My SGR got 12 google play applications running, few on 8GB SD Card.  The battery can hold juice for a day with good amount of browsing, music and calls.

The most impressive is that I can watch 1020p HD clips through MX Video player.  Plugging a pendrive and watching movies is a great option.

Internet browser Opera has saved my time and data aswell, its terrible fast on GPRS/EDGE.  

SGR owners, Please do share your experience/performance with your mobile.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, here's my experience with my Royale!

I'm using it since mid Jan 2012. I had restart problems, lag and force close bugs at the start. Later, i moved on with Austrian 2.3.6 ROM XWLA4(but with Indian CSC). I have had no issues till date with earphone plugging and unplugging.  

As for battery life, i disabled background data and use DroidWall(Root) to block apps from connecting to internet. 

Also, Powersave Mode with lower clocks and little undervolting. This saves a lot of battery juice. 

And yes. MX Video Player does the job perfectly but not with 1080p h.264 at High levels. A Tegra2 Limitation!

Opera Next for data conservation and dolphin for full websites.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Where to find custom ROMs for Galaxy R?


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2012)

PurusH said:


> *Short term ownership details*: It is exactly 89 days since I own Galaxy R and it is performing like a charm.
> 
> Earlier, when I bought this phone on 31/12/2011, I faced deep sleep for 5-6times and when removed ear phone, was not able to hear calls for 2 times.  Then the phone was restarting itself for about 5-6times.  But since Feb'12, the phone does not have any kinda problems.
> 
> ...



did you root the device and install custom roms? Else how did the problems suddenly disappear


----------



## MANOfJosh (Mar 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Where to find custom ROMs for Galaxy R?



You can find a couple of them in XDA and one AOSP Wip. Also, there are few russian and chinese forums(if language is not a barrier)

Links as below for two custom roms and AOSP in XDA so far.

Titanium ROM

Infected ROM

AOSP


----------



## PurusH (Apr 2, 2012)

R2K said:


> did you root the device and install custom roms? Else how did the problems suddenly disappear



No, Still I have'nt rooted.  But the issues(deepsleep, auto-restart, earphone) that had when I brought new phone, dissapeared later.  I even did not get any Samsung apps update.   

And I donot think of rooting or go for ICS as I am satisfied with the GB OS and current performance.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

MANOfJosh said:


> You can find a couple of them in XDA and one AOSP Wip. Also, there are few russian and chinese forums(if language is not a barrier)
> 
> Links as below for two custom roms and AOSP in XDA so far.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links, will try out.


----------



## PurusH (Apr 17, 2012)

Yesterday my SGR was DEAD !  Tried charging, removed battery, again tried to switch on and did not respond.

Gave to Service Center today, they said Hardware problem and enquired if any SGRs were coming for servicing, she said few came for problem having restart and dead like mine.  Will revert back when I get back from service center.


----------



## PurusH (Apr 19, 2012)

PurusH said:


> Yesterday my SGR was DEAD !  Tried charging, removed battery, again tried to switch on and did not respond.
> 
> Gave to Service Center today, they said Hardware problem and enquired if any SGRs were coming for servicing, she said few came for problem having restart and dead like mine.  Will revert back when I get back from service center.



Got back the mobile yesterday, they said an IC connector was gone lose, but I dont belive what they said. Some hardware problem could be there.  They have formatted the phone & I lost all the app and contacts, contacts was saved in SD card, so no probs.


----------



## R2K (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
Did the device show some kind of sign/symptoms before going kaput ?


----------



## PurusH (Apr 23, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Did the device show some kind of sign/symptoms before going kaput ?



No, it was absolutely fine when I last played some games and also attended a call in evening.  Suddenly at night, it was dead.

Now again it is working fine and in fact, I feel that the battery backup in slightly increased.

When it went dead, I thought, I need to sell this and get S2 or S3(still to launch) but now it is working fine and will keep this for at least a year.


----------



## vishalg (Apr 29, 2012)

i have been using the galaxy r for few months now, and am happy with the fone.

didnt have the budget to go for the s2, so the r seemed to be the next best thing.
the only benefits i found in the s2 were amoled, 8mp cam & a bit light weight and they didnt seem worth 10k more over the r.
perhaps thats the reason sammy stopped producing the r, as it was eating into the s2's sales

the only thing i find bad is the lack of support for the device. There are only a handful of custom roms and kernels and although sammy has announced the ics upgrade, god knows when and if it will come.....

but a total VFM product


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2012)

Yup, if you are not into much custom ROMs, this phone kicks some serious butt.

But I doubt if many people buy Android to run on stock.


----------



## ofabhishek (May 5, 2012)

Voodoo sound for our SGR has been released at xda... anybody tried it....??


----------



## MANOfJosh (May 6, 2012)

Yep, Voodoo sounds certainly better. Try it


----------



## vishalg (May 7, 2012)

i am facing a strange problem, i cannot access the my apps page on google play and hence cant update my apps, nor can upload any file to dropbox/google drive on my bsnl wifi connection
but it seems to work on other wifi connections, so guess the problem is my wifi

i have tried reinstalling google play, cleared cache, restarted......

any ideas??


----------



## MANOfJosh (May 8, 2012)

If it works with other connections, then issue is not with the app or phone. Try re-configuring the wifi connection from scratch and if unsuccessful, see if u can access same wifi from some other device.


----------



## ashintomson (May 9, 2012)

hey guys am facing a strange problem i can download apps and other stuffs from my galaxy R using wifi but i cant even enter my google play app (internet timeout) or i cant download any mp3 or stuff using my edge :/ (internet is not working with many apps like msn messenger or google play but its all working through any wifi connection )


----------



## PurusH (May 14, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> hey guys am facing a strange problem i can download apps and other stuffs from my galaxy R using wifi but i cant even enter my google play app (internet timeout) or i cant download any mp3 or stuff using my edge :/ (internet is not working with many apps like msn messenger or google play but its all working through any wifi connection )



Ask your telephone network provider whether internet(gprs) is activated on your mobile or not.


----------



## ofabhishek (May 14, 2012)

guys r u concerned about official ICS for our SGR...??

Please drop a line regarding that to "samsung.mobile.india@gmail.com" or any other higher samsung india officials....


----------



## MANOfJosh (May 14, 2012)

ofabhishek said:


> guys r u concerned about official ICS for our SGR...??
> 
> Please drop a line regarding that to "samsung.mobile.india@gmail.com" or any other higher samsung india officials....



Here's what i got 5 days back.


----------



## ofabhishek (May 15, 2012)

^^
me too got almost same reply from them..


----------



## PurusH (May 21, 2012)

MANOfJosh said:


> Here's what i got 5 days back.



I was not able to open the attachment.  What was the reply ?


----------



## MANOfJosh (May 21, 2012)

PurusH said:


> I was not able to open the attachment.  What was the reply ?



Hi Manoj

The ICS upgrade will be announced very soon. We request your kind cooperation and please be assured that Samsung Mobile India is trying its best to get the update for its customers.

Regards
Samsung Team


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 20, 2012)

CyanogenMod 7(CM7) development for Galaxy R is in progress.... currently we've nighly builds... can expect a stable build soon


----------



## RISHI1_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I am experiencing a strange issue with my SGR... sometimes when I receive or make a call, the call is blank, I am not getting the voice and no voice at other end as well, this gets resolves after rebooting the phone, however, this occurs very frequently, perhaps daily..any solutions...please


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 6, 2012)

RISHI1_3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am experiencing a strange issue with my SGR... sometimes when I receive or make a call, the call is blank, I am not getting the voice and no voice at other end as well, this gets resolves after rebooting the phone, however, this occurs very frequently, perhaps daily..any solutions...please



Do you use earphones? If yes, check if you have issues with audio playback and calls with earphone on and off and plugging and unplugging amidst call/hearing music. If it behaves abnormal, head to service center as it might be a defective 3.5mm socket. Alternatively, Try to flash Austrian or Taiwanese ROM and check if the issue persists.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 13, 2012)

any news of ICS update ? i think there is no chance 4 us


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 13, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> any news of ICS update ? i think there is no chance 4 us



There are varied replies from Samsung across countries. Please have a look at the below thread to get more information from various sources regarding ICS for Galaxy R. Cheers!

Track the Release of ICS 4.0 on Galaxy R / Z i9103 - xda-developers


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 13, 2012)

well i dont think we are going to get ics   fingers crossed


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 14, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> well i dont think we are going to get ics   fingers crossed



Yes, It's very late. But an official ICS enables devs at xda to have the necessary nvidia drivers to build CM9/10. Linus Torvalds was right to say "Nvidia! F*** You!"


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 17, 2012)

ICS 4.0.4 released for Galaxy R. Check xda.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 18, 2012)

great news mate


----------



## prashanttewari (Aug 19, 2012)

Flashed the ICS 4.0.4 rom available at xda , working fine : 
I have felt that vibration has become very feeble after updating to ics


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 31, 2012)

*OFFICIAL ICS UPDATE ?? 
*
Official ICS Update Available for Samsung Galaxy R I9103 – xda-developers


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 28, 2012)

Unofficial CyanogenMod CM10 usable as daily driver.

Check

*www.xda-developers.com/android/unofficial-cyanogenmod-10-on-the-samsung-galaxy-r/


----------



## arun_gap (Nov 23, 2012)

my data flow symbol is not displaying on the notification bar and cannot access my internet..how to solve this


----------



## MANOfJosh (Nov 24, 2012)

arun_gap said:


> my data flow symbol is not displaying on the notification bar and cannot access my internet..how to solve this



Which rom are you using? Is the data disabled in network settings?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2013)

any user still sticking to stock rom can update their mobile to ICS now.

Samsung Galaxy R getting Android 4.0 update in India, after 14 months of launch


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2013)

Downloading.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 4, 2013)

Why was this mobile discontinued?


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

It was eating away the sales of SII afaik.

OK, after a 239 MB download it is still on GB. 

Finally, got it done through Kies. Took 2 hours or so. Animations are smoother, but lost my WiFi settings. Had to remove my existing connection and then again reconnect, entering settings are now more complicated than GB.


----------

